
The Device that Runs the World's Biggest Election - srikar
http://india.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/05/06/the-device-that-runs-the-worlds-biggest-election/
======
Akhilan
But it cause someone can't invalidate his/her vote if he/she intended so. And
introducing NOTA at the bottom seems to a good move.

